# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Phạt đến 300.000 đồng nếu xả rác tại chùa Hương

## hangnt

Chiều 3/1, ông Nguyễn Văn Hậu, Phó Chủ tịch Ủy ban Nhân dân huyện Mỹ Đức (thành phố Hà Nội) cho biết: trong thời gian diễn ra Lễ hội chùa Hương 2012, những vi phạm về môi trường sẽ bị xử phạt.



Hình ảnh minh họa: Internet
Cụ thể, cá nhân, hộ gia đình đổ rác không đúng nơi quy định sẽ bị phạt tiền từ 100.000 đồng đến 300.000 đồng.

Đây là năm đầu tiên hình thức xử phạt này được áp dụng tại Lễ hội chùa Hương.

Theo ông Hậu, mặc dù trên các đò đều có giỏ đựng rác và tại các điểm tham quan danh thắng đều có thùng rác, nhưng tình trạng vứt rác không đúng nơi quy định vẫn diễn ra, gây ảnh hưởng đến môi trường. Vì vậy, Ban tổ chức Lễ hội sẽ kiên quyết xử phạt những hành vi vi phạm môi trường.

Cũng trong năm nay, huyện Mỹ Đức đã đầu tư dự án xây dựng dây chuyền xử lý rác thải theo công nghệ lò đốt của Nhật Bản giá trị trên 10 tỷ đồng.

Ngoài ra, các điểm vệ sinh công cộng trên các tuyến Thiên Trù - Hương Tích, Long Vân, Tuyết Sơn, Thanh Sơn đều được tăng cường các hoạt động bảo vệ môi trường.

Bên cạnh đó, xã Hương Sơn đã phát động các tầng lớp nhân dân và học sinh tổng vệ sinh môi trường trên địa bàn, khơi thông hệ thống cống rãnh, xử lý hóa chất Cloraminh B và vôi bột.

“Các chủ đò đã có cam kết không xin thêm tiền bồi dưỡng của khách, không vứt rác bừa bãi, không đúng nơi quy định,” ông Hậu cho biết thêm.

Đến nay, công tác tổ chức, quản lý lễ hội - du lịch chùa Hương năm 2012 đã cơ bản hoàn thành. Hơn 3.000 người dân địa phương đã được tham gia học tập Luật Di sản văn hóa, Luật Du lịch, Luật Giao thông đường thủy, quy chế tổ chức lễ hội.

Các nhân viên phục vụ tại các nhà hàng được học tập kiến thức đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm. Chính quyền địa phương cũng tổ chức quy hoạch 320 hàng quán gồm hàng ăn, hàng trọ, hàng lưu niệm và tạp phẩm… đảm bảo phù hợp cảnh quan và giao thông.

Ban Tổ chức cũng đã hoàn chỉnh và lắp đặt các cụm panô, băng rôn, khẩu hiệu, nội dung và hình thức tuyên truyền, quảng bá phù hợp để mọi người có được những thông tin cần thiết về khu di tích thắng cảnh.

Công an huyện Mỹ Đức xây dựng phương án giữ gìn an ninh trật tự, an toàn xã hội, đảm bảo giao thông thuận tiện, chủ động triển khai nhiệm vụ chuyên ngành; chuẩn bị cơ sở vật chất, phương tiện để giải quyết vụ việc nhanh gọn, đạt hiệu quả cao.

Đặc biệt, công an phối hợp với các lực lượng của Ban tổ chức kiểm tra, quản lý chặt chẽ vé thắng cảnh, xử lý nghiêm những trường hợp tranh giành, dẫn khách trốn lậu vé.

Năm 2012, vé tham quan thắng cảnh chùa Hương tăng so với năm 2011. Cụ thể, giá vé tham quan thắng cảnh chung khu di tích Chùa Hương là 50.000 đồng/khách (năm 2011 là 30.000 đồng/khách); giá vé tham quan thắng cảnh chung đối với người già và trẻ em là 25.000 đồng/ khách.

Về giá vé thuyền đò cho tuyến chính - tuyến Hương Tích, đối với thuyền đò chất lượng cao là 40.000 đồng/khách, thuyền đò thường là 35.000 đồng/khách; giá vé thuyền, đò tuyến Long Vân-Tuyết Sơn: đối với thuyền đò chất lượng cao là 35.000 đồng/khách, thuyền đò thường là 30.000 đồng/khách. Giá vé cáp treo (khứ hồi) đối với người lớn tăng từ 100.000 đồng lên 120.000 đồng/vé, trẻ em từ 60.000 đồng/vé lên 80.000 đồng/vé.

Vẫn như thường lệ, ngày khai hội chùa Hương sẽ diễn ra vào mồng 6 tháng Giêng năm Nhâm Thìn 2012.







Bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Chùa Hương – Hà Nội (1 ngày)* - *Ha Noi - Chua Huong – Ha Noi (1 ngay)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi, den chua*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lich lễ hội, đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi, den chua*

----------


## sacpin

nếu nhân số rác mà ra tiền thì số tiền thu đc sẽ thật kinh khủng

----------

